

Replacing Education With Psychometrics - barry-cotter
http://medicalhypotheses.blogspot.com/2009/07/replacing-education-with-psychometrics.html

======
tokenadult
One lengthy blog post deserves a few more blog posts in reply. I suggest

<http://www.cscs.umich.edu/~crshalizi/weblog/520.html>

<http://www.scitopics.com/Learnable_Intelligence.html>

<http://www.psychologymatters.org/aronson.html>

But rather than stop at blog posts, I would also like to recommend scholarly
articles and research lectures.

[http://www.psychologytoday.com/files/u81/Dickens_and_Flynn__...](http://www.psychologytoday.com/files/u81/Dickens_and_Flynn__2001_.pdf)

[http://www.psychometrics.sps.cam.ac.uk/page/109/beyond-
the-f...](http://www.psychometrics.sps.cam.ac.uk/page/109/beyond-the-flynn-
effect.htm)

There are a lot of monographs worth checking on this subject before
considering one blog entry or the other to be the last word.

<http://learninfreedom.org/iqbooks.html>

